# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте

## Борис Георгиевич

Помогите, пожалуйста, избавиться от вируса на сайте. Orhideya.kiev.ua / google  выдает предупреждение о опасности.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Techno

Сделайте логи по правилам (раздел _диагностика_ п.1-3)

----------

